# [help] wEMBOSS hors connexion [resolu]

## Axilatis

Bonjour ! 

Dans le cadre de ma formation nous apprenons à travailler sur wEMBOSS.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, rien de grave le problème n'est pas la.

La où ça coince, c'est que pour travailler sur wEMBOSS il faut que appache soit lancé.

Or, appache ne se lance que si la carte réseau est activée et connectée.

Notre professeur avait l'air de dire qu'appache pouvait marcher sans connexion, mais 

qu'en réalité un ordre est établi par défaut, et qu'il suffirait de changer cet ordre ou de

permettre à apache de se lancer sans connexion.

Auriez-vous une idée concernant ce problème afin que je puisse travailler hors connexion ?

Merci d'avance,

Axilatis

Edit : un "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart" n'y change rien...  :Sad: Last edited by Axilatis on Fri Jan 28, 2011 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ça se passe dans ton /etc/rc.conf 

Avec la variable: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency
> 
> # or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0
> ...

 

Du moins il me semble... en tous cas, chez moi apache fonctionne sans connexion réseau...

----------

## Axilatis

okay je jette un oeil & je feed back ^^

----------

## Axilatis

alors voici mon rc.conf :

```
# /etc/rc.conf : Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies wheter you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

# EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

# EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION has moved to /etc/env.d/90xsession
```

J'ai rajouté la variable rc_depend_strict="NO", sans succès...

Aurais-tu une autre idée ? La piste me semble bonne ^^

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

euh... moi ce n'est pas "NO" mais "NONE", ce qui est bien différent  :Wink: 

Retente avec cette nouvelle valeur, ça doit marcher.

Sinon, aucune idée si tu es en gentoo stable ou gentoo ~tildarché. 

Et je ne sais pas si la modification du rc.conf à eu lieu sur la gentoo stable, regarde aussi du coté de /etc/conf.d/rc  (maintenant c'est /etc/rc.conf mais bon...)

Je met juste ça à titre d'infos: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.
> 
> # The following values are allowed:
> ...

 

----------

## Axilatis

Problème résolu  :Smile: 

Ca marche nickel et toute la classe peut maintenant profiter de l'application hors connexion ^^

Merci sincèrement à vous , meme si je sais que ça ne représente pas grand chose  :Wink: 

Axilatis  :Mr. Green: 

----------

